# Best place to find recipes?



## Viper_SA (14/11/18)

Hi guys,

Since I got out of making up my own tobacco recipes, I'm finding it hard to get a good website that allows me to search for recipes. www.e-liquid-recipes.com always worked well, but it seems like not many people use it anymore? Any suggestions? 
Currently my favorite juices are Mr. Hardwick's Lime Pie One Shot and Frosted Flakes by Shroomy, so if you have anything along those lines to share, please share away as well 
I have Key Lime concentrate, but no idea what to mix with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/11/18)

Hi @Viper_SA 

Im sure the DIY gurus will advise you, but just to make sure, i assume you have checked on the recipe threads in this subforum?

Eg the Dessert one:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-dessert-candy-recipes.t26446/

First post has a great index - kindly and very carefully put up by @Andre

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (14/11/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Viper_SA
> 
> Im sure the DIY gurus will advise you, but just to make sure, i assume you have checked on the recipe threads in this subforum?
> 
> ...



I have kept an eye on those @Silver, I'd just like a website to search according to what I have and not end up buying 100's of concentrates again 
I had 42 different tobacco concentrates before I PIF'd it. Was waaaay too much

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (14/11/18)

alltheflavors.com is the one used by most top mixers these days.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (14/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Since I got out of making up my own tobacco recipes, I'm finding it hard to get a good website that allows me to search for recipes. www.e-liquid-recipes.com always worked well, but it seems like not many people use it anymore? Any suggestions?
> Currently my favorite juices are Mr. Hardwick's Lime Pie One Shot and Frosted Flakes by Shroomy, so if you have anything along those lines to share, please share away as well
> I have Key Lime concentrate, but no idea what to mix with it


https://alltheflavors.com/recipes?sort_order=new&name_like=Lime+pie

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/11/18)

RichJB said:


> alltheflavors.com is the one used by most top mixers these days.



Not the most user friendly website though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Huffapuff (15/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Not the most user friendly website though


Create an account and enter the concentrates you have and you can do a "what can I make" search. Or search for recipes that have the concentrate you're interested in by popularity - this will give you options on what you can make.

The best thing about alltheflavors is that the recipes are high quality and produced by decent mixers. e-liquid-recipes has a lot of rubbish that makes it difficult to find good recipes to use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (15/11/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Create an account and enter the concentrates you have and you can do a "what can I make" search. Or search for recipes that have the concentrate you're interested in by popularity - this will give you options on what you can make.
> 
> The best thing about alltheflavors is that the recipes are high quality and produced by decent mixers. e-liquid-recipes has a lot of rubbish that makes it difficult to find good recipes to use.



Any chance someone is willing to post some screenshots of the process? I can't seem to figure out how to add concentrates

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (15/11/18)

When logged in, go to "User" -> "My Flavour Stash" and then look for this field and start typing the flavour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (15/11/18)

GSM500 said:


> When logged in, go to "User" -> "My Flavour Stash" and then look for this field and start typing the flavour
> View attachment 151356



Thanks, but I meant on www.alltheflavors.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (15/11/18)

GSM500 said:


> When logged in, go to "User" -> "My Flavour Stash" and then look for this field and start typing the flavour
> View attachment 151356



Thanks, but I meant on www.alltheflavors.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (15/11/18)

Login to ATF and go to Flavours, search for the flavour you want to add and check the box on the right side of the list to mark that you have it. It will appear in your flavour list.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (15/11/18)

E-Liquid Recipes is still a good resource but you have to sift through the junk to get to the good ones. Because you need to pay to use alltheflavours that way you will get less rubbish to sift through as well as good recommendations. Overall ATF has a lot less Vanilla Custard recipes on it that will taste like pepper spray. Some of ELR's well rated recipes do have good discussions with great information in the recipe thread. I would not turn your back on ELR, search for a profile or flavour on the recipes page and click the "Rating" on the top right of the list to bring the best recipes to the top of the list. It still works perfectly as a calculator.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

